# What to do in Barnsley at 5.00am



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2009)

This thread refers

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=282997


Is there *anywhere *one can keep oneself occupied for a few hours if arriving by bus at 5.00am?


----------



## isitme (Mar 15, 2009)

sit in a cafe and read the paper innit


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2009)

isitme said:


> sit in a cafe and read the paper innit




well are there any open?  And if so, names, locations etc. in relation to the bus station

Or is there one in the bus station?


----------



## isitme (Mar 15, 2009)

i've never been to barnsley

every town has a cafe open at 5 in the morning tho


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2009)

if you asked me where in Brixton is open at 5.00am, I wouldn't have the foggiest.  I'm not silly enough to be awake at that time


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 15, 2009)

I've only been out in Barnsley once, with my first boyfriend, who lived nearby.  It's a ... er ... *interesting* place.  He used to prefer visiting me in Hull, for some reason!  

Tbh I'd be surprised if there was anything open at 5am.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 15, 2009)

isitme said:


> i've never been to barnsley
> 
> every town has a cafe open at 5 in the morning tho



Particularly near the bus station.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 15, 2009)

Dickie Bird is an early riser, and he lives in Barnsley. 






I think Ian McMillan does too....





either would be good company


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 16, 2009)

so does my sister

she's not so good company tho'

check local hospital cafe opening hours - might be near Bus station?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 16, 2009)

oh, any hotels near by you can sit in?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2009)

It's sorted now. Thanks anyway

He's going to go to Newcastle instead and stay the night with his sister and she'll drive them down


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 16, 2009)

http://bit.ly/589J7


----------



## cesare (Mar 16, 2009)

isitme said:


> i've never been to barnsley
> 
> every town has a cafe open at 5 in the morning tho



Except Newquay


----------



## Kanda (Mar 16, 2009)

cesare said:


> Except Newquay



Yes it does. I've been to one, can't remember what it was called, I was off my tits


----------



## cesare (Mar 16, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Yes it does. I've been to one, can't remember what it was called, I was off my tits



We wandered round the whole town trying to find somewhere open Feb 08, nothing till about 6.30

Perhaps it was the time of year that did it


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Mar 26, 2009)

Throbbing Angel said:


> http://bit.ly/589J7



facinating.


----------



## derf (Mar 27, 2009)

cesare said:


> We wandered round the whole town trying to find somewhere open Feb 08, nothing till about 6.30
> 
> Perhaps it was the time of year that did it



Not really. Barnsley is a dead shit hole at that time in a morning.
It's just a shit hole the rest of the time.


----------



## cesare (Mar 27, 2009)

derf said:


> Not really. Barnsley is a dead shit hole at that time in a morning.
> It's just a shit hole the rest of the time.



I was talking about Newquay. Never knowingly been to Barnsley.


----------



## derf (Mar 27, 2009)

cesare said:


> I was talking about Newquay. Never knowingly been to Barnsley.



I guessed but it applies just as well to Barnsley.


----------

